# Petrochem Processes Handbook 2005.pdf



## محسن النقيب (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Petrochem Processes Handbook 2005.pdf


----------



## gearbox (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محسن النقيب (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا*

وياك خيرا .............


----------



## خالد عثمان محمد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكور اخي في الله محسن


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي لدي سوال هل يوجد نسخه جديده من هذا الكتاب مثلا 2006او 2007او 2008 وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## العشعوشي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام ح (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هادي كيم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## حميدو كاشف (10 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks
god pless you


----------



## مهندس النهضة (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## السوداني4 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك ياباشمهندس


----------



## safa aldin (11 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حيران (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود


----------



## السيدمحمدالسيدأحمد (22 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## salim khatem (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور على هـــــــــــــــــــذا الملف الر ائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## طارق العسال (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــر الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاء


----------



## soc.technic (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## Eng.asem (9 أغسطس 2011)

shokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## وجيه2 (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا كتاب جامد جدا شكرا


----------



## صالح سعيدان (5 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------

